# Squats



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

God I hate them!

That is all.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't do them then lmao


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

i love them


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the nasty feeling of them lol.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

me too

there a bitch

but feel good after

i always do them even tho i hate them, i always get a head ache afterwards

dont know why only get the headache for about 20 mins


----------



## Jase the MUSS (Jul 6, 2010)

there is nothing more win for gaining muscle then a heavy squat.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Hate doing them/love the results you get from them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate them aswell. Im sure my form is sh1t with them and never seem to be able to get the bar positioning right, it kills my traps so i have to use that girly cusion thing round it LOL.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I used to hate them but now i love them 

Still go much on deads but im sure i will come to love them to :thumbup1:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> i have to use that girly cusion thing round it LOL.


 So do I on my heavy sets :thumb:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I hate them aswell. Im sure my form is sh1t with them and never seem to be able to get the bar positioning right, it kills my traps so i have to use that girly cusion thing round it LOL.


x2!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

xpower said:


> So do I on my heavy sets :thumb:





benicillin said:


> x2!


thank fcuk im not the only one. Feel a right plonker using it. Especially last week when two young lads come into gym, looked about 17, really skinny. I see them go onto squat rack, pile 160kg onto it, no cusion and they are squatting VERY deep, great form etc. Couldnt believe it.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm convinced its my hamstrings/achillies. I find it difficult as hell to squat really deep, very demoralising!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> I hate them aswell. Im sure my form is sh1t with them and never seem to be able to get the bar positioning right, it kills my traps so i have to use that girly cusion thing round it LOL.


Try a low bar position mate, feel's completely different


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I tend to come down on my left side for some reason when squatting. I really need to focus to sort that out. Some guy pointed it out to me. I don't see how it can help me must just be a fault.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Heineken said:


> Try a low bar position mate, feel's completely different


Thanks mate, cant view it at work though unfortunately. Will see if i can get on the net at home tonight and have a look :thumbup1:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

For all those who hate squats - your all pussys!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Love squats, used to hate them but stronglifts 5x5 got me to love them.

I pretty much hate every other excersies but squats, the only other one I actually like doing is clean and press.

I want to give the "Squats and milk" routine ago and move onto either texas method or Madcow


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Used to hate squats too... then talking with Martin Brown from this forum and getting my form right has transformed my opinion... love them, really really love them... bar pos is impt and if you have problems going deep try a wider stance but now I do them 3x a week and its all good...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Now heres a question

Olympic (high bar) squat or Low bar squat?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Low bar all the way


----------



## Vassy (Sep 3, 2010)

I hate squats too. I still do them, and I go ATG, but I have trouble maintaining any sort of intensity with them, purely because I just dislike it.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Now heres a question
> 
> Olympic (high bar) squat or Low bar squat?


It doesn't really matter, just go with whats comfortable

though with low bar you will see more posterior chain development, high bar more quads


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> It doesn't really matter, just go with whats comfortable
> 
> though with low bar you will see more posterior chain development, high bar more quads


I stick with high bar because its what ive allways done, too many people don't squat imo, plenty of guys done the gym with boulder shoulders and big set of arms but no thickness to there bodys and skinny legs :lol:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

its a crime not to squat. i went to a gym the other day that didn't have a squat rack, now that is an either bigger crime


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nathrakh said:


> Hate doing them/love the results you get from them.


Ditto that.



Heineken said:


> Try a low bar position mate, feel's completely different


This is very true, the postion of the bar can have a major effect on squatting comfort. I used to hate squats because of the pain I got in my knees once I went heavy. I switched to a lower bar position and the pain completely disappeared and I was able to increase the weight on an almost weekly basis. :rockon:


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Love squats, so much variety in one exercise, could never get bored of them&#8230;.Standard squats, sumo squats, front squats, free squats, Smith machine squats, varying foot positions, feet parallel, toes out, feet together, shoulder width apart, etc etc etc. Far more productive than a couple of set of extensions and a halfhearted set of leg press.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Get neck pain from squats, would love to bring em into my routine but even with the pussy pad on I get stiff neck


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

garry0770 said:


> Get neck pain from squats, would love to bring em into my routine but even with the pussy pad on I get stiff neck


Try the low bar or front squat


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Cheers Mark, will give em a try


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

not one thing i hate about squats except the feeling of death when you finish up and end up in the bog dizzy and about to chuck up and shyt my self at the same time!


----------



## big_john86 (Dec 5, 2008)

hate them i keep falling down staires


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Luv 'em. Had a lower back problem for a long time that meant i couldn't do them and leg extentions just don't cut it. Once my back was sorthed i started again from just the bar and worked my way up in 2.5kg increases. Its taken bloomin' ages but so far I'm back upto 100kg and plenty more left to come


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

love doing them, hate the feeling a couple days after


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bloody love em!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I am such a pussy with squats. Am struggling to reach 8 on 3rd set with just 50kg on the smith machine. Find deadlifts much easier am doing 80kg on them. Seriously need to get to work on this


----------



## rfc (Mar 23, 2010)

garry0770 said:


> I am such a pussy with squats. Am struggling to reach 8 on 3rd set with just 50kg on the smith machine. Find deadlifts much easier am doing 80kg on them. Seriously need to get to work on this


Your deadlift should be significantly higher than your squat, that's normal


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> I hate them aswell. Im sure my form is sh1t with them and never seem to be able to get the bar positioning right, it kills my traps so i have to use that girly cusion thing round it LOL.


sit the bar further back so it runs along the bottom of your upper traps, helps form and any pain, the pussy pad always throws off form as can wriggle out of position throwing balance slightly


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

rfc said:


> Your deadlift should be significantly higher than your squat, that's normal


That's encouraging, cheers. Still gonna aim for 3x current wait by this time next year


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Just keep grinding out the sets and reps and adding small weight increases each week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

garry0770 said:


> That's encouraging, cheers. Still gonna aim for 3x current wait by this time next year


Get off the smith machine and into the squat rack mate.

If your getting neck issues the bar position is probably wrong, It should not be on your neck, but on your traps, rear delts. It feels strange at first, like your going to topple over but you get used to it fast.

Most important thing i find with teaching squats is getting people breaking at the hip first. sit back, not down and your generally onto a winner.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Cheers for help guys, have lowered the bar as I was resting it on my neck like a div lol. Can't go to the squat rack at my gym as it's a bit of a hairdressers gym n no squat rack, will be putting a request in for one though


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

change gyms. lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> change gyms. lol


But I like the hairdressers n barbie dolls there lol

Really though it's 2 minutes from my house n I get cheep membership. It has most facilities for free weights just not the squat rack. It's never bothered me before since I am one of those that hasn't bothered with leg training. Now I realise how important it is for core strength and producing more natural test I am gonna get right on it


----------



## Aeria (Aug 14, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> change gyms. lol


Noticed you train in newcastle, was just wondering which gym you train at and if you could give me some advice on my squat technique in my post on the form forum

Cheers.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Taking a sh1t a day or two after a good squat session is the last thing i wanna do, the slow controled descent for getting down onto the seat is soooo painfull! lol


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

****ing hate them with a passion, i do anything i can to avoid them :tongue:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

lightyy said:


> love that feeling of walking like you [email protected] yourself after a heavy sqaut session


Me to mate, especially like it when you put one foot forward and as your bodyweight transfers to the leading leg, your muscles almost collapse under the weight


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't you just hate gyms that are upstairs when you've had a heavy squating session!!!


----------

